
Show HN: Check how your site performs on social media - Kurmily
https://www.kurmily.io/
======
Kurmily
So me and a friend recently launched this MVP to gauge intrest for a platform
that makes it easy to check your site's performance on social media. Or to
make it easy to analyse your clients' site and use our report to pitch to
them.

Currenly we provide the following data points:

* latest twitter post analysis + guidelines to improve interaction

* visitor gender distribution

* Facebook page like evolution

* Twitter hashtag cloud and performance per hashtag

* Twitter post advice based on research by Twitter

* number of shares on 9 social media platforms

We just reached our first 55 verified free signups and will soon start
checking if we will still convert when offering a paid plan.

We're currently looking for Beta Testers, Partnership, Advice and Mentoring.
Anything that could point us in the right direction really.

Special Offer: Create a free account whilst we are in Beta and we'll give you
a free six months enterprise account once they become available. All
registered users get to vote on which feature we should develop next and steer
the product with suggestions. (we implemented this feature voting with a
simple typeform which works great)

Current hardest issue: getting real life feedback from small business owners
and social media marketeers to make the product more valueable to them.

[edit: markup improved]

